# I-Pod to Aux in 2009 Jetta



## jd_green8201 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a 2009 Jetta with an I-Pod adaptor. Problem #1- I really don't want an I-Pod adaptor, I don't have an I-Pod. I DO want the standard Aux-In jack that would come as standard equipment. Problem #2, the VW dealer cannot cross-ref the part no.'s I need, since when he looks up my VIN, it filters out all parts not factory, including the Aux-in jack & harness. Problem #3, After coming up with a factory Aux-in jack, the harness/plug does not fit the plug the I-Pod adaptor is connected to. (located in armrest).
Question - Is this modification worth it, or possible? it appears there is far more to it than unplugging the I-Pod adaptor and installing the Aux-in. Is the same stereo unit used? Thanks in advance.


_Modified by jd_green8201 at 10:31 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## hamboner (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: I-Pod to Aux in 2009 Jetta (jd_green8201)*

i didnt know they made stock aux inputs. ive been looking for one for a while. you just talk to your dealership?


----------



## jd_green8201 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: I-Pod to Aux in 2009 Jetta (hamboner)*

The dealer can only reference throught the VIN. The VIN only shows the IPod, not the Aux In.


----------

